# Whelping and Kidding overlapping...



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

My LGD (Anatolian/Pyrenees bred back to a Pyr) is due to whelp mid-Feb. My Nubian doe is due to kid early April. I'm trying to figure out "arrangements" -- The two dogs generally run with the goats 24/7. (2 mature does & one doeling in pen A, one buckling in pen B) I also have a multi-use shed and small pen, which is for milking and kidding. No single "central" barn.

Is there any realistic danger to the newborn puppies from the goats -- in other words, should I plan to have my bitch whelp and begin raising the pups in the kidding stall or should we whelp in the kidding stall then move back to the doe pen when they're a little bigger or just leave her in the doe pen for the whole thing?

Secondly, how about the puppies with the kids in April? Pups will be about 8 weeks at that point. The doe will be moved to the third shed/pen for kidding. Having read the recent thread re: dog killing a kid, I'm concerned for when it's time to put the doe and babies back in the doe pen. What behavioral changes might I anticipate in this situation from the two new moms?

Help? Both of these are firsts for me. Thanks!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Both mom's will be protective of there babies. Your goats could butt or step on a baby puppy without meaning to.Your LGD may snap at or bite a goat she thinks will hurt her babies. Puppies are going to want to play like puppies: growl, bite, chase, shake each other- kids will want to run , jump, and butt heads- this good be recipe for disaster. If there is a way that they could be close to each other without having access to each other would be ideal.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would have them separated. That's what we do. We let her have her puppies in a shelter off the barn and the shelter has a pen the puppies can see and interact with the goats. They stay separated unless supervised. Mom Gets let out more and more as the puppies age so they can watch her doing her job and she can get a break. I also put a few small/ young goats in with the puppies when mom is out running around. Then when everyone learns not to headbutt and chase each other mom gets to supervise all by herself. Ive never had a problem.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you all -- not merely for the advice (separate them!) but for your rationale and strategies. We have time...The dogs actually have a house adjacent to the doe stall. Perhaps I could let her whelp in the kidding stall, then transfer her and the pups to the "dog house" with a temporary fence built around it. That way the dogs will be in a pen/shelter within the doe pen and the kidding stall would be available when my doe needs it. Does that sound like it would work?


----------

